# Underweight 1 year old Vizsla



## Bentley/Beau2017 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone, please forgive me as I’m really new to Vizsla forums but I’m in need of some honest help,
We have 2 Vizslas, Bentley who we purchased 3 years ago and Beau who we rescued a year ago.
Beau is the troubled one, he has been under weight since 14 weeks and has never gained weight very well, he is an amazing little character and runs really well as they are both my running partners.
I’ve tried so many vets, so many drugs, vitamins, raw food, expensive dried food, special food from the vets, so many tablets from the vets but nothing stops his weepy bum.
Last week I had enough of it and stripped him back to the basics boiled rice and and chicken, he’s been a different dog, now having solid poo’s and no weepy bum, literally life changing for him and us as a family. 
He’s still so under weight where it’s honestly embarrassing where I feel I have to explain his issues to everyone who meets him so they don’t think I’m neglecting him.
Beau is in excellent condition most ways with a lovely temperament, a lovely coat, bright eyes and full of energy.
I’m scared to introduce new things to his diet after a year of struggling but I’m tempted to introduce raw steak meat or fish.

Has anyone been through this, I’m at my witts end today after a stupid remark said today in passing about Beau’s weight. 

Any advice will be hugely appreciated.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you think his weight is just how he normally is? Lucy normally runs about 3-4 days a week with me, which keeps her pretty skinny but our vet says she is just fine. Does he eat ok?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having a sensitive stomach, you only introduce one new food at a time. Give it two-three weeks with each new food you try, before introducing the next one.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That boiled rice is working tells me has a stomach issue. If you've never tried a probiotic, you may want to consider them. One of my females used to suffer runny stools constanly. We eventually found success with rice, chicken, good dog food and Purina's probiotic for dogs. Wicked expensive, about a dollar a day, but it worked.
I have also used Tagament, name brand, with good success. I break the pill in half, one per meal.


----------



## Bentley/Beau2017 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi yes we tried a Probiotic from the vet along with a load of other meds, the rice and chicken seem to be working but his poo has been really yellow and soft the last two days but he has hasn’t had a leaky bum which has been great.
I have to feed Bentley the older Vizsla rice and chicken now because he looks at me in disgust when Beau has the fresh chicken and rice and Bents has his dried food 😂😂😂.
Bentley is putting weight on which I don’t want of the chicken and rice so have had to cut his bowl size but Beau is still so skinny.

I’m going to try some raw steak with Beau next week, to try and get some fats into him.

Thanks for all the advice guys, it’s been so helpful.

xx


----------

